# Proud Father



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Two of my children.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They look awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your daughter is lovely and I don't want to meet the clown ever Damn, he's scary!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ken, they look awesome! You raised them right.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Great costumes! The attention to detail is spectacular. You guys nailed Twisty the Clown, and I love the skeleton with the one eye whited out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Every right to be proud they are smashing great!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome costumes and makeup!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! I was waiting to see someone do the clown from American Horror Story! Kudos!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a beautiful family that you've got there.


----------



## akalerb (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great costumes


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can see why you're proud. You have raised them right to take their place in the world of haunting. Well done Dad. And what handsome kids you have. A real chip off the old block.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all for all the wonderful comments.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Got to love a supportive family really........


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

very cool! they both look great.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like they are experienced make up artist and costume designers.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome costumes and makeup. You raised them well!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! They look amazing! 

What does her neck say? I can't read it. I understand that isn't part of her costume, it is a regular tattoo, I was just curious. 

Her eyes are disturbing and I agree that someone has some serious makeup artist skills!! 

The clown is really creepy and clowns don't bother me. I can't figure out if its the head tilt or what but yikes!!!


----------

